# Old School VCR---Hi8 Player or adapter



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Howdy...

I really need some help here. I am trying to put together a DVD for my wife for her birthday---a combination of photos and video that we have in random places---that I am combining on my computer with a program. I have two HUGE problems.

1) I have normal VHS tapes. I need to get them to my computer. Unfortunately the VCR that I have now is a combination DVD/VHS player and I can't seem to get the VHS tapes to transfer. THe regular VCR I have does not have a place that I can hook up an S-cord. So what I need is a normail VCR....(without a DVD player) that has a place to hook up an S-cord. I have been to a ton of local stores....and can't find any player that only plays VHS tapes... 

2) I also used to have a camcorder that recorded on Hi8 tapes...Ones that are about 3-4 inches long and 2 inches wide. Unfortunately my camcorder broke a few years ago, and they don't make adapters anymore for these types of tape...so now I have no way of transfering these videos either.

I only have about 4 tapes total to transfer to my computer. I wish I had the option to buy this VCR and Hi8 adapter new...but seems they don't make them anymore. 

Would anyone be willing to lease either of these two pieces of equipment to me---or willing to put me to work around the house for a couple hours as a trade for letting me use either of these????? I am kinda desperate and don't know where else to turn....I have looked on Ebay, and don't really want to go that route since her birthday is very soon....

Please PM me or email if you can help or have any suggestions.
Thanks
[email protected]
:help:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Where are you located? I have a regular old VHS tape deck. But it doesn't have an S-video in put. Just the standard composite inputs. I also have a Hi-8 camcorder. This camcorder is my newer digital camcorder but it uses tapes and not a hard drive. I also have an older camcorder that is just 8mm. I've played tapes recorded in the older one in the newer one so I know that the tapes are the same. But I don't think I could play a digitally recorded tape in the older camera.

If you're close enough I'd let you use them for the job. I'm in Rochester Hills.

Let me know

John


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I appreciate the offer and all the help that everyone tried to give me. Actually was able to borrow a camera from stumpsitter, on this site, to transfer all the tapes. After screwing around with different cords enough, I finally was able to get a 3 prong cord to transfer the videos to my computer.

STUMPSITTER!!!!!!!!!! I really, really, really appreciate that you volunteered you camera to complete stranger. It is good to see that there are still people out there that are so trusting and helpful. Again, if there is anything that I can help you out with in the future---just give me a call 313-377-7080.


----------

